# New Puppy Owner: Is this normal behavior?



## Dj Gatsby (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello! I am a new puppy owner and I was just wondering if I am experiencing normal puppy behavior or if it's something to be concerned about.
I got Humphrey about 2 weeks ago from a breeder, he is about 12 weeks old right now. From the beginning, he was very low energy. He has perked up a little bit over the last few weeks, but still pretty mellow. While we are inside, if we don't coax him with toys, he goes and lays by the door to the backyard and hangs out alone. While we are outside his energy goes up a little, but sometimes he just finds a stick and lays down and chews (which I try to take and replace with a toy or bone). At first he was responding to his name perfectly, but now he never comes inside when I call him. The only time he runs or perks up is around other dogs. He inhales his food, and does pretty well with house training. He has very severe separation anxiety though, he whines any time I leave the room and follows me around everywhere I go if I walk anywhere. He is great in his crate if i'm in the room, he doesn't make a peep at night, but barks and cries if I even take a shower. We are concerned that he might be sad or depressed, or even worse, he might be sick. I get paid this Friday, so we will be visiting the vet next week, but I wanted to ask you guys in the meantime.
Can Goldens be very low energy as puppies, or is he maybe depressed?
Thanks, any advise is appreciated
-Peter


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Peter. Congrats on the new bundle of joy!

It's hard to tell what's going on. Some puppies go through a pretty bad depression when they're in their new home but that should be wearing off by 2 weeks. Cosmo was almost the same way you are describing and I actually also posted when he was that young. He is the craziest and most energetic dog I know now at 1 year old, haha.

I would say that if he is eating and drinking well it's probably ok. It certainly is different though than most new owners who post here who are concerned with their apparent rabid little shark puppy, lol. Do you know if he had a lot of socialization with people before you got him?

You could try finding something that really gets him excited, like a bully stick and holding on to it while he chows down and getting him to do some sits, downs, paw shakes for you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMHO - a 12 week old retriever puppy that is not curious and eager to engage his environment is not 'typical'. Sure there are some retrievers that are lower energy and some that dont crave the attention of people....but IMO they arent typical. 


When was he wormed last? How much does he weigh? Having a belly full of worms and/or being portly will slow down a pup...

How much time are you spending training him and teaching him how to play with you?


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hi!*

I think he's probably just fine! Remember he's just a baby, they sleep and rest a ton! 18-22 hours of sleep at 8 weeks old! My Barley is 12 weeks old, sleeps a bit, rests a bit and for about an hour a day runs around like a lunatic. 

I think recall, or having the dog come when called is probably the most important thing you can teach them. We started at 8 weeks with Barley and he's doing awesome. Our technique is a key word (COME!) and a hand signal, we hit our chest once. We started in the house having him go back and forth between us in a small area, you can also use a leash and gently coax them to you that way. We use high value treats for 'come' like a tiny piece of chicken or steak (I keep a bag in the fridge with a hunk of leftover meat) and reward every time with a piece. Within a week Barley would 'come' from anywhere...even from a distance outside! 

Enjoy the baby, I'm sure more people will chime in!
Lori


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Puppies tend to sleep aot when they are going through a growth period. That is what could be happening with your guy. I am glad you are taking him into the vets tho he is probably due for a booster vacc anyways.

When you call him to come to you are you only doing this whenyou want him to come inside? Lots of people only call their dogs when they want to end the fun so a dog learns this and choose not to come. I use this method I start out with a long line you can use a clothes line rope I like to have 100ft. I will let my dog wander around I usually give them about 10-15ft to start with then I call them if they dont come running I start reeling them in. I praise them up like crazy act like a fool then i send them out again. keep doing this and take them ( once they are fully vaccinated) to different areas and do the same thing. After a couple of weeks you hae full re-call.
I hope this helps.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree with LibertyME.

Has his stool been checked for worms, other parasites? 

Is his stool formed or loose? Is he drinking & does he seem hydrated?

Discuss with your breeder- was he the puppy that was more independent in the litter and off my himself?


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Kimba is also seem to be very low in energy.. he is 7 weeks old and i've only had him for 3 days... he doesn't seem to be very excited about going outside.. when he is outside.. he constantly just sit there looking at me..then lay down.. he is also slow on following the "come" command.


----------



## Dj Gatsby (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello! Thank you for all the responses, sorry it took so long to post an update. As of right now he is 4 months and has definitely started to come out of his shell more. The trainer I am working with said that a lot of Golden's tend to be mellow for the first 6 months of their lives, then really start to get crazy after that. I will keep updating as he grows, but yeah, I think he needed a few weeks to get comfortable with his new home and all the changes in his life.


----------

